# APBTs in a german-AmStaff-Ped?



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello, Im from Germany and have a unregistered apbt/staff(?) from a german pitbull rescue. 
Right here it is not so easy to find a breeder of registered apbt with peds. Besides its illegal to import apbts to germany. Now I found a breeder who breeds AmStaffs, but the dogs seem to be pitbulls. I know someone owning a bitch of this breeder and she is what I call an apbt: medium size (48 pound), medium threshold, but the bigger preydrive and incompatible with other animals while totally friendly with people and not a bit of a watchdog. I love her! I saw a lot of these dogs and they are all apbt to me.
Now I incidentally found a pedigree of a dog from this breeder. A few seem to be apbts to me, but Im not fit with this pedigree stuff.
Hopefully someone can tell me about the ped, if there are apbts and about the bloodlines and also what you guys think about these bloodlines. Because Im searching for a little female and want to get the best blood possible.

Here is the ped:

Im not yet authorized to post pics or urls, hopefully this is ok:

world wide web dot luoma dot de/images/calimero_ped dot jpg

Thank You!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are ABPTs. Game lines...I don't know much about the others but here are the Heffner and Garner dogs. Garner is a very well known game line for APBTs. I'd say the guy is breeding ABPTs and passing them off as AmStaffs to avoid the legal issue.

Here is the ped for Heffners Miss Spike
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [13392] :: HEFFNER'S MISS SPIKE

Heffners Red Ringo
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [13393] :: HEFFNER'S RED RINGO
I think this is Heffners 'Go' (Go Strider)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [250986] :: HEFFNER'S GO STRIDER

and Garners CH Dolly
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1537] :: GARNER'S DOLLY


----------



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, that was fast! Thanks a lot for your effort. That was exactly the Information I hoped to receive!

Do you know anything about the dogs? I heard about Garner's Chinaman and Frisco, but what about dolly? Good line? Could you imagine why he has chosen to import such a dog, or a pup of her?
I never heard about Heffner dogs. Is it a famous line?

Thanks again for answer!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know much about the Heffner line its not one I'm really familiar with.
Garner is a good line, very well known. As for Dolly herself I don't know much about her but here is a little blurb I found on her:
"Garner's Ch. Dolly is one of the tightest Eli bitches in the world today. Heavily bred on Loposay's Buster ROM she has produced some excellent offspring when bred back into my Chinaman blood. This is a class bitch all the way and has been an asset to my yard"


----------



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Now Im sure that I must visit this breeder. I think these dogs a worth a trip from western to eastern germany. Hopefully the breeder itself can tell me more about his dogs and their bloodlines...


----------



## Bolle (Sep 13, 2008)

by the way, here is the dog I was talking about:


world wide web dot luoma dot de/images/dog dot jpg


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

if is ilegal to import apbts to germany why you expose it in public?

if you want apbt in country that banned them, then you better investigate by private talks.....and best dog like you say..there good and bad in very line


----------

